# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Do you ever feel like crap after performance reviews at work or school?

## toaster little

I know some of it is supposed to help and get us to see where we can improve, but I feel like some of it discourages people from doing well.  If you're constantly told that you don't do something well or that you're struggling, wouldn't you feel like giving up?

----------


## Skippy

Not if I wanted to succeed, cuz that's what happens when ya dun give up.

----------


## Chloe

The last one I had I was told I'm way too negative on myself and I'm really good for work and work well with the whole team. I don't quite believe or understand this entirely though I mess up on way too much stuff

----------


## Chantellabella

Performance reviews are supposed to help you improve. If they are done honestly by a supervisor, then they should be an accurate view of what's happening. Sometimes we don't see what we're doing that others see.

But performance reviews can be a bunch of crock if done dishonestly. A supervisor can lie like mine did before I quit, or a supervisor might never actually see the work of his/her minions. I remember a supervisor who never saw what her workers did. Then she would send out an email asking the entire 4 floor library to let her know what her workers were doing. She made them cry during reviews because she based her analysis on what some random person said that they thought they saw. That's when reviews can be just a waste and harmful.

----------


## toaster little

Did any of it ever make you wonder if you should start looking for a new job?

----------


## Chloe

But just because you get a negative review from a person victimising you I would report it to higher up and have it investigated. At least that's what I would do if I felt I had an unfair review especially if you liked the job

----------


## L

I never got one. Most People where i worked got theirs, i kept asking but never got one, now iv left that place.

----------


## merc

For the last two years, I haven't had a review. I do know I got the average raise that everyone got so I really don't care, but I wonder why I was skipped. I know why the first time. I had surgery and the reviews were held during the recovery period. This year was weird because the person who  wrote the reviews was fired and other managers from other departments departments read them to the employees. Somehow I was skipped. I know I got the raise and I thought the process was a waste of time because if the person reading the review has never even spoken to you before...

----------


## toaster little

> For the last two years, I haven't had a review. I do know I got the average raise that everyone got so I really don't care, but I wonder why I was skipped. I know why the first time. I had surgery and the reviews were held during the recovery period. This year was weird because the person who  wrote the reviews was fired and other managers from other departments departments read them to the employees. Somehow I was skipped. I know I got the raise and I thought the process was a waste of time because *if the person reading the review has never even spoken to you before...*



Or if they've never seen you work.  Watching you work for 5-10 minutes at a time is really not enough.

----------


## sanspants

My boss hasn't seen me work in years. I mean, since like 2006. She just sees my paperwork and hears rumors. So getting performance reviews from her feels completely ridiculous. I always feel like crap after them, because not only are her critiques off the mark, but I can't set her straight because she won't read the email if I try. She'll tell me she "loves having me on the team," but will readily admit that she "can't deal" with any rebuttals to her criticism. So she just sends me criticism, says keep working at it, and shuts me out. She does this with 11 other people too.

----------

